# IV pure THC vs. cannabidiol experiment: YouTube-fascinating



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

The pure THC and then THC with cannabinoid are administered intravenously in two separate experiments. The reporter doesn't know which she is receiving and we see her response and later her reaction to each trip.

PureTHC seems to do other things than THC with the cannabinoid Here a reporter (with no predisposition to mental illness) is given two IV injections comparing reactions to one component of "skunk" (as she -- a Brit -- calls it -- those crazy Brits :mrgreen: ). I don't understand all of it, but her reactions are pretty amazing to watch.

Even though not mentally ill, she had a high psychotic score and overall negative experience in one experiment. In the other she had a positive experience. She never knew which she was being injected with, pure THC or the THC w/cannabidiol. I think this is spelled all wrong.

Just interesting I thought. Have a look! All I can say is, I'm still glad I never tried this stuff. I don't think I'd be here today if I had experimented with ANY drugs. BUT, everyone is different as is noted in this ...






My husband found this. We were again discussing predisposition, Nature/Nurture in the development of mental illness. And this is the MJ research going on these days. It may be that some weed out there today has MORE pure THC. The cannabinoid seems to be the more "positive" experience. Pure THC is a more negative experience ... Lordy if I got this correct!

Cheers,
D


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

A bit more info from:

http://www.mindhacks.com/blog/2008/08/mainlining_the_activ.html

About the video

"Mainlining the active ingredients of cannabis: 
I've uploaded a fascinating video clip where a TV presenter is intravenously injected with the active ingredients of cannabis as part of the BBC documentary Should I Smoke Dope?.

It's part of an experiment to compare the effects of intravenous THC and cannabidiol combined, with intravenous THC on its own. The mix of both gives the presenter a pleasant giggly high while THC on its own causes her to become desolate and paranoid.

Both are these are known to be key psychoactive ingredients in cannabis but the video is interesting as it is a reflection of the fact that *THC has been most linked to an increased risk of developing psychosis while cannabidiol seems to have an antipsychotic effect.*

As we discussed earlier this year, one study found that cannabis smokers who had higher levels of cannabidiol in hair samples had the lowest levels of psychosis-like experiences.

*Another study we covered reported that, at least in the UK, 'skunk' has virtually no cannabidiol, while hash, although variable, was more likely to contain high cannabidiol levels.*

And if you're after a more balanced view on the link between cannabis and psychosis than you normally get in the media, I've also uploaded a clip from the same programme where psychiatrist and leading cannabis researcher Robin Murray discusses the findings from the latest research.

If you want to check out the whole documentary, where BBC reporter Nicky Taylor gets stoned for 30 days in a row while investigating the science, culture and legal status of cannabis, it's available as a torrent or in six parts on YouTube (1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6).

Link to video of IV cannabidiol and THC experiment.
Link to video of psychiatrist Robin Murray on cannabis and psychosis."


----------

